# upstate NY



## Huntdeer25 (Jul 2, 2010)

i'm new from upstate NY. I've been bowhunting for 25 years and love every minute of it. Buying a new Pantera this week and am not sure what I'm going to be dressing it up with yet. I'm sure I'll be asking a lot of questions. Thanks!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

There is alot of upstate. Me too, where???:star:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Huntdeer25. Have fun here.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

welcome. where u at in upstate?


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi I am from Oneonta NY were are you from in upstate..

Bill


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

BILL
:welcome:


----------



## Huntdeer25 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to reply. I lost my post. I am from the Schenectady area. Where are you guys from?


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Rochester Area*

lower Monroe Co. Near Victor, NY


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Saratoga area! But errr---not a guy.--:embara:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## Sereph (Sep 5, 2010)

Well another welcome to AT and I am from upstate myself watertown/fort drum area.


----------



## danpshack (Jul 10, 2009)

Is schenectady upstate NY?


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

Yes, as a fellow Schenectadian, Schenectady is upstate NY


----------



## Sereph (Sep 5, 2010)

Not sure what most people consider Upstate, but most of the people from I90 up consider that Upstate, lower then I90 and your in the central NY region.


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome from Allegany County. Upstate. :smile:


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Where at in Schenectady? I'm in Rotterdam. Welcome to Archerytalk!


----------



## FireChief41 (Aug 16, 2009)

welcome! im from allegany county as well


----------



## signal_600 (May 29, 2009)

Malta here. Welcome aboard!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------

